# Feeling sick after eating



## susan_1981

As the title says, I seem to be feeling sick after I eat my dinner. I'm not sure if it's because I'm eating more now than I'm used to or if it is pregnancy related. Just wondering if anyone else is feeling the same?


----------



## Jkelmum

I feel sick b4 and after just ok during lol x


----------



## dreams

serina27 said:


> I feel sick b4 and after just ok during lol x

hehe same


----------



## Saxogirl

Iam a bit nauseas a lot of the time but def worse after eating!


----------



## Janisdkh

Eat very small frequent meals hun and dont let youre belly get empty. M/s is worse that way.


----------



## Dukechick

I'm feeling sick on and off..... but I feel sick mostly right after eating. It only started a few days ago for me. I just had apples and yogurt about 10 mins ago, and I wanna puke. lol


----------



## xBumpandLaura

yeh, me too. I don't feel that sickly before hand, but i feel proper horrible after meals. I also get fuller quickly than i did before, it's weird! Maybe it is because we're eating too much. Glad someone else is feeling the same :)


----------



## Dukechick

I tend to feel fuller quicker too! I went for wings last night mmmmmmmm...... a bunch of us usually go a once or twice a week, I usually can pound back 20 (my favorite hot wings), but last night I was only able to eat 8. Half because I felt full, and half because I didn't really like the taste!


----------



## 3rdTimeMommy

I was told by my bestfriend who has 3 kids the reason you feel sick after eating is because your growing uterus is pushing up on your stomach n the same reason why a pregnant woman most times cant eat as much food i feel like that everytime i eat butit only lasts 10 to 15 mins but sometimes i get indigestion..the perks of being pregnant not sure if it true or for sure butit sure does make sense:)


:hug:


----------



## GillandAndy

I feel the same but with me it is thhroughout the day I feel sick. I don't seem to eat alot, and many smells turn my stomach. I also get morning sickness.


----------



## DaisyBee

My ms just starting getting worse yesterday with actual vomiting! UCK! Nausau is def. way worse than even 1/2 a week ago. I feel sick before eating but in the morning or midmorning if I eat anything more than a few crackers (like cereal with milk) my stomach hurts - like indigestion. I feel nausau if I am eating or not eat - but will feel totally ick and then my stomach starts growling like Im starving. I'll eat a tiny little bit and will feel full. Im so confused!!!!
Everything stinks right now - I cant even step foot in my kitchen - the fridge and garbage can esp. My dh took the garbage out last night and this morning went to throw something away and I was gagging. My dh says it doesnt smell btw and was cleaned out not that long ago! My dh backed the car out of the garage last night & I was in the house & smelled the gasoline from the car and made me feel ill. (I have never noticed it before)


----------



## ahava

i vomit after food , and feel nauseous all the time , so its not uncommon....


----------



## IrishBaby1109

susan_1981 said:


> As the title says, I seem to be feeling sick after I eat my dinner. I'm not sure if it's because I'm eating more now than I'm used to or if it is pregnancy related. Just wondering if anyone else is feeling the same?

I used to feel like that, when I was like 5-7weeks. I had a huge loss of appetite, I'd take a few bites then I dont know if I thought about the food too much or what happened but my stomach would turn and my meal would be ended. :rofl: I just kept forcing myself to eat and then I would go do something so I couldn't think of feeling crappy... go for a walk, go for a drive, do squats... anything.


----------



## Fanicka

I am not sure if I am pregnant yet, but I have all the symptoms, and tomorrow is my AF supposed to come, but lately after I eat I feel so sick and bloated and feel like my stomach is going to explode, lol. I am full with half of the meal, which has never happened to me before. Could this mean I am pregnant?


----------



## Kirstyjane

I feel sick EVERYTIME i after i eat, i feel like i need to throw up..
Im either not eatting at all someday or ill only eat a really little bit of food..
Like today i only had a chocolate bar and a 1/4 of my dinner then felt like throwing up..
I keep getting back pains and always tired..  
My friend thinks im pregnant but im to scared to go to the doctors to find out if theres 
something wrong with me..
And not to keen on getting a pregnancy test im only 17... 
What do you think?


----------

